# Custom Handmade Leather Quiver/Knife Combo



## TENPOINT (Mar 4, 2009)

Custom Handmade Quiver and Knife Combo
Hi, I make custom knifes and leather products

I made this quiver so it can be used as a Back Quiver or Hip Quiver and at your choosing and left or right sided. This makes this quiver very versatile.
The main body is made with 6-7oz vegetable tan leather. I only use high quality top grain leather. This leather will hold its’ shape for many years. Leather is hand rubbed and treated with two heavy coats of pure Neats foot oil, this acts as a leather preservative and helps repel moisture and prevents leather from cracking. The quiver is then coated with Aussie Leather Protector.
The main body of quiver spline is stitched together with 1/8 inch latigo lacing. This creates a very strong durable bond. The interior latigo stitching is covered with a strip of leather. This strip is held in place by a heavy coating of bonding agent The function of the strip of leather is to protect your cross lacing from your broadheads, Bottom plug is almost 1/2 inch thick and is topped off with synthetic wool. The synthetic wool helps hold your arrow tips in place and stops your broad heads from rattling together keeping them nice and sharp. The top part of the quiver is also lined with faux fur, this helps reduce noise and helps protect your arrow shafts.
A small pocket is stitched on to hold accessories.
All hardware is high quality brass and will give dependable service for many years. Latigo strapping is used for the adjustable back strap and hip loop.
The Quiver is also hand tooled with deer tracks around the top.

As some of you may know, I am a Custom knife maker. So to complete this quiver, I have custom made a 6-1/2” drop point that come with the quiver. It is not a toy. It is made from 440C stainless with a RC 58-60. The handle is attached with a Mosaic pin and brass lanyard hole. I have fileworked a vine pattern along the top of the knife.
I hope you like it. Please contact me if you have any question.
My email is TEN10POINT@AOL.COM

Price is $250.00

The arrows shown are for display only. Sorry not included.


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 4, 2009)

*Quiver Set*

This one sold but I can make another.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pm sent about pocket quiver


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 26, 2011)

looks really nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Folks, with deep regrets, Tenpoint lost his battle with cancer a while back, and  is no longer with us.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 26, 2011)

Not good, Rest in peace, TENPOINT.


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 26, 2011)

What a creative man he was...sad to hear of his passing....my prayers are sent.

El


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that sure didn't know prayer for his family thanks for telling


----------

